# Computer use in Mexico



## Kaye (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi Farmer Joe, I would like to be in contact but am going to wait a few days until I have my new email address set up - moving from TELUS dial-up to highspeed. So, I'll hope I can accept your offer of 'friendship' early next week. We might be able to support each other in our common endeavour! Cheers!


----------



## Farmer Jo (Dec 17, 2008)

*Awesome...*

great -hope to connect with you then.  jo


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Kaye said:


> Hi Farmer Joe, I would like to be in contact but am going to wait a few days until I have my new email address set up - moving from TELUS dial-up to highspeed. So, I'll hope I can accept your offer of 'friendship' early next week. We might be able to support each other in our common endeavour! Cheers!


Just an aside here about email -- anyone considering moving to Mexico or anywhere should establish a 'generic' account on Yahoo, Google or MSN to avoid having to change your Email address in relation to your ISP. Very large pain-in-the-arse and downloading messages is a drag and holds more risk than Web Mail


----------



## Kaye (Nov 16, 2008)

Sparks, I'm computer illiterate and don't even know what ISP refers to! Also, when and how does one establish this 'generic' account? Could you provide even a short answer that will point me in the right direction? Thanks.


----------



## Farmer Jo (Dec 17, 2008)

*Building in Mexico*

sparks... on my computer it seems some posts have disappeared and this is the only one i can find from you, so the response is out of order... but anyhow - i looked at your building project in Mexico - fascinating! thank you for sharing that. have you seen this one from a fellow in Durango? 
http://www.rollybrook.com/


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Some have posted off topic in other threads regarding computer use, ISP options, DSL and other related computer topics. I've moved some of them here.
Let's bring those discussions to this thread and keep the others on topic.
Thanks.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

ISP is Internet Service Provider - the company you pay every month. They all offer email accounts usually with Outlook Express option and probably web access. The problem with that is when you move you have to change. An account with Yahoo Mail or Google Mail will always stay with you and web mail is easy to access when traveling. No way do you want to use Outlook in an Internet Cafe.

Yes I watched Rolly's construction project from the beginning - best building documentation on the web


----------



## quinta (Mar 8, 2009)

When we moved to Mexico (over 4 years this time, 5 last time and another 5) I NEVER had any problems with hotmail, yahoo or any of the other internet services we use.
I currently have a 2 mb wireless internet cable connection, have had satellite as well as Telmex service and have not missed any emails from anyone and the change was invisible and no need for generic accounts.
Yahoo, hotmail, MySpace, Facebook, etc. all accept regular US accounts (will ask about the language you want) and they have their own versions here as well. In fact, I pay less for more services here than I did in the US. Most hotels, restaurants and city parks are free WiFi and plenty of providers here.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

My cousin had Telmex Prodigy for Internet when he was in D.F. (as do I) and never have had issues. I think few times it has been down, it was to upgrade speed if at all, and I got an email ahead of time, but it was only a few minutes downtime. He also had a slingbox hooked up back in the U.S. so he could get U.S. tv and that worked without problem.


----------

